

There was a startup posted here a couple of weeks ago... can someone remind me? - jacobb

I recall someone posting their startup which offered a free temporary phone number or something similar in a very minimalist, slick interface. 
Does anyone remember the name/url of the startup? I've tried searching for it via Google to no avail. Thanks!
======
nobody_nowhere
Do you mean huddle.im?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=848640>

~~~
jacobb
yep that was it, thanks

